# conceiving after missed miscarriage



## traceyd

I am just looking for some advice. I am 35 yrs old and found out i was expecting twins in july and discovered i had mmc at my ultrasound 6th aug, i was 11 weeks although they had stopped developing around 6 weeks. i was booked in for a d&c the next day but had started to miscarry naturally that morning but still went ahead with d&c as not everything was passing. I am obviously devastated but am eager to fall pregnant asap, before my next cycle if possible...will i ovulate before my first period after mmc or will it be after that? Any advice you can give me would be much appreciated. 
many thanks


----------



## amjon

I did not ovulate before my first AF and then it was REALLY long (through O). Some women do, I didn't. I think either are normal, so the only way to really know it to start charting. My temps were all over the place the first month.


----------



## traceyd

Thankyou for that. I actually know very little about all the methods in tracking ovulation as i have never had any problem conceiving in the past. I have started using home ovulation kits and so far has been negative. fingers crossed it happens soon though.


----------



## Bubsta

I'm sorry you lost your babies.:hugs: I had all the pregnancy symptoms and was convinced everything was fine but my scan indicated a blighted ovum. I took cytotec to bring on a miscarriage. I ovulated approx 2wks later. Xx


----------



## traceyd

sorry for your loss..It will be 2 weeks on tues that i started to miscarry and had d&c so hopefully i will ovulate round about then. xxx


----------



## amjon

traceyd said:


> sorry for your loss..It will be 2 weeks on tues that i started to miscarry and had d&c so hopefully i will ovulate round about then. xxx

It may be WAY longer till you O. I was hoping to, but my hcg didn't get down to below 5 until about 6 weeks out. Since you went to 11 weeks it may take awhile for it to drop. Is the doctor doing blood hcg?


----------



## ttc1soon

My doctor recommended waiting until I got AF back to try again and I did. But my ovulation was way later and my cycles varied a lot. It took about 3/4 months before I was normal again and got pregnant on the 3rd months of trying after both miscarriages (4 months from the m/c since I waited till AF to try)


----------



## lisalee1

Very sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

I had a MC/blighted ovum in late May and the Dr. told me that I wouldn't ovulate before my 1st period after the cycle. However, I DID ovulate about 2 weeks after the sac passed and got pregnant without a period. I'm currently 12 weeks today. 

I can totally under you wanting to start again ASAP. I wish you the best and hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Sam's mummy

Sorry for you loss. I also had a miscarriage at 11 weeks, it was a natural miscarriage so I don't know when the baby stopped growing but I suspect it was a few weeks earlier as my symptoms stopped. 

I have just finished by first period. Well I think it was my period and not just more post miscarriage bleeding, it was very strange. I am pretty sure that I didn't ovulate though. I did have EWCM and very high/soft cervix but kept doing opk and getting negatives. I can also usually feel when I am ovulating and I didn't feel anything this month. I dtd like crazy just in case though!!


----------



## tekkitten

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss :(

I'm in the same boat as yourself, I think you are a few days ahead of me in terms of physical things.

I've read a lot of stories online about women getting pregnant 2 weeks after a miscarriage. I think a lot of times it is after natural miscarriage. I am not sure about D&C rates. I think that as long as your ready to ttc, go for it! Your body will ovulate when its ready, and you'll get pregnant when your body is ready :) I know its hard, but try and focus on the positive. Women are very fertile after mc, so take care of yourself, have sex every couple days, and try and relax. Also, keep taking prenatals.

If you want to chat, please feel free to pm me! Like I said, i am ttc too, so it might be fun to stay in touch and send positive vibes :)


----------



## traceyd

tekkitten said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your loss :(
> 
> I'm in the same boat as yourself, I think you are a few days ahead of me in terms of physical things.
> 
> I've read a lot of stories online about women getting pregnant 2 weeks after a miscarriage. I think a lot of times it is after natural miscarriage. I am not sure about D&C rates. I think that as long as your ready to ttc, go for it! Your body will ovulate when its ready, and you'll get pregnant when your body is ready :) I know its hard, but try and focus on the positive. Women are very fertile after mc, so take care of yourself, have sex every couple days, and try and relax. Also, keep taking prenatals.
> 
> If you want to chat, please feel free to pm me! Like I said, i am ttc too, so it might be fun to stay in touch and send positive vibes :)[/QUOTE
> 
> I am also sorry for your loss..I hope everything works out for you too.
> Same to you< if you would like to chat then feel free to pm me, I am still trying to find my way around this site.


----------



## tekkitten

Goodness, I can't figure out how to send a private message!

Anyhow, I'm trying to find my way around this site too :) I'm also just in the process of coming out of the negative emotions and stuff that happens with m/c. We just got approved for a mortgage literally 5 days after it happened, so I think thats helping to distract me a lot.

I also as of yesterday started ttc again. Let me know how it all goes with you!


----------



## traceyd

tekkitten said:


> Goodness, I can't figure out how to send a private message!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm trying to find my way around this site too :) I'm also just in the process of coming out of the negative emotions and stuff that happens with m/c. We just got approved for a mortgage literally 5 days after it happened, so I think thats helping to distract me a lot.
> 
> I also as of yesterday started ttc again. Let me know how it all goes with you!

I have added you to my contacts so hopefully i will be able to private mail you...


I started ttc about 3 weeks ago (1 week after mc) but as far as i know i haven't ov yet, but fingers crossed.

I am unsure of when i should expect my :flow: after the mc but from the date of my d&c and what would have been my normal cycle of 28 days i should ovulate in next cpl of weeks or even better get positive pgt test (although as far as i know that is very unlikely)...

How are things with you?
I do hope you are on the mend now...I know i will probably never fully deal with the heart ache but in this last week i am feeling a lot more positive emotionally and mentally.

I would like very much to keep in touch and hear how you are getting on and share our experiences.
It is nice to have somebody to talk to and who knows exactly how you are feeling.

Take care and speak soon.


----------



## tekkitten

I'm glad to hear your feeling at least a little bit better <3 It for sure takes time. My friend just announced on facebook that shes expecting, and is due at the end of March. I wanted to be happy for her, but its just so hard when I should have been having a baby a month before her :(

Other then that I'm feeling better. Actively ttc, but like you I have NO idea when I ovulate. Isn't it annoying? It frustrates me, because there are lots of stories about people conceiving right after a mc, but there are also lots of stories about people that take a month or two to get back to Oing :S I really want to know which category I fall into. I'm keeping temps but so far its all out of whack, so its hard to tell.

Are you doing opks or temps?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi all

Sorry for all your losses and that we find ourselves here for the same sad reasons. 

I had an ERPC for an mmc on the 25th July, I think I may have ovulated around 2 weeks later (I did OPKs but never had a totally positive one as I drink loads all the time and my urine is always really dilute), I then finally got my AF 33 days after my ERPC last Monday...very excited to be able to ttc again and hoping to fall quickly this time.

Good luck to everyone ttc this cycle, fxd for lots of BFPs!

X


----------



## tekkitten

Good luck to you cupcake! I hope you get your bfp soon, and me too ;)


----------



## Bamboos

Hi,new to forum...didn't know was pregnant as wasn't TTC but have been bleeding for 10 days straight & after looking things up online decided to do pregnancy test which came back positive...I'm presuming I'm after miscarrying....as have never been tgrough thus before should I go to my gp tomorrow?we are hoping to start TTC in next few months so would it be now I should be asking about work up for same?think was only three weeks pregnant when started bleeding so I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet...I cried earlier but now it just doesn't feel real...is this normal?


----------



## tekkitten

Hmmm, what kind of bleeding is it? If theres any red to it, I would go to the doctor just for answers either way. I think some brown or pink spotting can be normal. However, my mc started as brown spotting, and even though I went to emerg the doctor there said it was likely nothing, and scheduled me a scan "for peace of mind". Turned out it was a Blighted Ovum. 

Never hurts to get a medical opinion. I say go to the doc or emerg. Let us know how it goes <3


----------



## cupcake1981

Bamboos you think you were only 3 weeks pregnant? So your AF was about a week late? It sounds like a long time to bleed, is it still heavy or just spotting now? I'd go to the GP tomorrow just to get it checked but you are probably though the worst of it by now if it's 3 weeks x


----------

